# LowEndTalkin' is back - this time we did it right



## Marc M. (May 25, 2013)

Looking at how many community members from LET miss the old LET and what it used to be, a week ago I've tried to quickly set up LowEndTalkin'. Of course, it was a rushed job so it didn't work right and I took it down. So I started from scratch and with one of my coworkers we've set up http://lowendtalk.in - LowEndTalkin'.

The forum is meant to be a low moderated - community driven - discussion oriented forum. We've set up a voting system, the old "Thanks" button is back, post flagging, Q&A, proper categories, proper member groups and much more. Providers and community members are welcome.

At the moment there is only a single thread present called "Guidelines". The comment section is open for "Guidelines" if you have suggestions about what should be changed and how.

My goal is to preserve the good parts of LET. I have met a many great deal of people on LET, including MannDude.

The next step is to draft and post a forum agenda that shows a plan about how to move forward. In case that there is an audience and it grows, I would like for it to generate some for of income that will support the forum itself along with developers and paid Moderators and Admins. It's a long shot, but at the same time this is my attempt to give back to the community. Anyone who wants to engage and participate is welcome do so. My interest in this is to continue to network with others and meet new people, without letting the community split apart and go in several different directions.

Anyway, my eyes are shot at this time (some well deserved Zzz time is in order). Ultimately you guys decide if LETin is a project worth supporting. I support vpsBoard as well and I think that Curtis has done a great job with it, and I'm always willing to help out here as well.


----------



## Ivan (May 25, 2013)

Nice. Looks really good. Willing to contribute if I can 

Is there going to be a homepage/blog for offers, though? Or is it just a community?


----------



## Marc M. (May 25, 2013)

Cool, thanks. By the way, me and Karl (Kbeezie) are using "Chef" to post announcements and such. Just wanted to clear that up.

Also posted a Q&A thread for suggestions: http://lowendtalk.in/discussion/2/if-you-have-any-suggestions-questions-andor-answers-please-post-them-here-

You can also vote for the suggestions and ideas that you want to see implemented the most


----------



## concerto49 (May 25, 2013)

I hope it's back. I registered last time and then it died.


----------



## Chronic (May 25, 2013)

marcm said:


> without letting the community split apart and go in several different directions.


You're doing just that. Namely, splitting the community apart. I think that the sooner people stop trying to replicate LowEndTalk, the better. VPSBoard is a decent place and I don't think it's right that you're trying to steal members away.


----------



## MartinD (May 25, 2013)

I'd agree with the above. VPSBoard seems to have filled the missing gap with the majority of the old community now happier over here. The whole "lowendtalk" idea has run its course and died a death. Why not put your efforts in to VPSBoard instead of trying to split an already tired community further?


----------



## wlanboy (May 25, 2013)

I will not post on LET I, LET II, LET III and vpsBoard.

One, or one and a half forums are enough,


----------



## SeriesN (May 25, 2013)

MOAR MOAR MOAR MOAR LET clones? Really?


----------



## notFound (May 25, 2013)

This is a bit too cheesy to be honest...


----------



## Marc M. (May 25, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> I hope it's back. I registered last time and then it died.


*@**concerto49*, I did a lousy - rushed - job the first time around and the forum wasn't working right. This time it's done right and it's here to stay. The only thing that I will change is the name. Seeing the reactions here, why not call it something else? I like to keep the discussion oriented layout and the affordable hosting membership base. As usual, everyone's input is welcome.

As far as the name is concerned, I am debating between "hostingtalk.io" and "the.hostingcu.re" - Which one do you guys think that sounds better?



Chronic said:


> You're doing just that. Namely, splitting the community apart. I think that the sooner people stop trying to replicate LowEndTalk, the better. VPSBoard is a decent place and I don't think it's right that you're trying to steal members away.






MartinD said:


> I'd agree with the above. VPSBoard seems to have filled the missing gap with the majority of the old community now happier over here. The whole "lowendtalk" idea has run its course and died a death. Why not put your efforts in to VPSBoard instead of trying to split an already tired community further?


vpsBoard is a very good forum, and I knew about it since before it was set up. I used to talk to Curtis every now and then about it. I support vpsBoard and if Curtis needs any help, I am here for him. I can offer free hosting (no advertising required), my know how in setting up a properly secured server and DDoS protection. For now Curtis doesn't want any kind of provider support, and I can understand and respect that. So at this time he pays for everything here out of his own pocket. And I think that it's a very good approach to keep this forum neutral and not influenced by any provider.

All of that being said, vpsBoard is a project that belongs to Curstis, and I don't want to try to influence it in any way. I just want to be an ordinary member here and if I will be asked for help, you guys can count on my help for sure. On the other hand I liked the old LET layout, the discussion oriented forum on the main page, the fast paced discussions and so on. I absolutely hated loathed the trolling, gossip and Chief's (Joel's) childish attitude at times. However I think that you guys are right, the name should go, and I will rename the forum today by the end of the day.

I am not trying to take members away from here, and Curtis and others know this. I invited him to join and co-administer if he has time to do so. The thing is that many LET members (like me) are looking at the new LET and just the new (improper) design and layout makes our eyes hurt, never mind the crap that's being fed to us. However not everyone from over there will join vpsBoard for the simple reason because they are looking for something familiar. So I'd rather keep everyone that doesn't join vpsBoard around the same community and create a bridge between the two forums than gradually loose those people to some other obscure forums or WHT.


----------



## MartinD (May 25, 2013)

Fair enough but it does seem a little immoral advertising it on here. Regardless, you will run the risk of diluting the community more than it needs to be.


----------



## RootNerds (May 25, 2013)

MartinD said:


> Fair enough but it does seem a little immoral advertising it on here. Regardless, you will run the risk of diluting the community more than it needs to be.


The scope of the forums is just low-end while on here the whole spectrum is going to be discussed. I honestly can't find anything wrong


----------



## A Jump From Let (May 25, 2013)

marcm said:


> All of that being said, vpsBoard is a project that belongs to Curstis, and I don't want to try to influence it in any way. I just want to be an ordinary member here and if I will be asked for help, you guys can count on my help for sure. On the other hand I liked the old LET layout, the discussion oriented forum on the main page, the fast paced discussions and so on.


I've mentioned to MannDude that it's nice and lucky to have that function being available in IPB out of the box, I've started a thread as well. The vote didn't make it that good though:

http://vpsboard.com/index.php?/topic/296-should-we-have-this-as-homepage/

 

Though I suspect the result got some abuse since it doesn't reflect how positive are the majority of posts.

 

Perhaps Lowendtalk.in can be pointed at that page??  

 

In either way, Lowendtalk.in does look very nice.


----------



## Marc M. (May 25, 2013)

MartinD said:


> Fair enough but it does seem a little immoral advertising it on here. Regardless, you will run the risk of diluting the community more than it needs to be.


*@**MartinD*, Not really, because I have posted this with MannDude's permission. Curtis knows about this, and he also knows that it's not a competing forum for vpsBoard.


----------



## Ivan (May 25, 2013)

I'd say hostingtalk.io sounds much better


----------



## Marc M. (May 26, 2013)

@Ivan - Well, I've rename LowEndTalkin' to something more appropriate: BudgetHostingTalk.com - it's a long name, BHT for short, however it's pretty descriptive.


----------



## Ivan (May 26, 2013)

marcm said:


> @Ivan - Well, I've rename LowEndTalkin' to something more appropriate: BudgetHostingTalk.com - it's a long name, BHT for short, however it's pretty descriptive.


Ah, seems good.


----------



## Marc M. (May 26, 2013)

Ivan said:


> Ah, seems good.


*@**Ivan*, I hope that by now it's pretty clear that BHT is not a vpsBoard competitor/alternative, so they can co-exist.


----------



## vanarp (May 26, 2013)

marcm said:


> BudgetHostingTalk.com - it's a long name, BHT for short, however it's pretty descriptive.


I was thinking it should be a dot com/net/org as people do not consider other TLDs seriously. I think what you have chosen is quite good.

There seems to be some problem with registration process.



> The reCAPTCHA value was not entered correctly. Please try again.


----------



## Marc M. (May 26, 2013)

vanarp said:


> There seems to be some problem with registration process.


*@**vanarp*, Sorry about that, I was just registering and updating the new key  give it a few minutes, then try again. Thanks.


----------



## Ruchirablog (May 26, 2013)

We have VPSboard, Good ol' LET , Webhostingtalk and thats enough atleast for me! Why do you want to make a clone of LET? It wont work. VPSboard wont be here if they just built a clone of LET and ask people to come over because hey it looks like LET.


----------



## MartinD (May 27, 2013)

I'll close this out. Seems to have gone round in a few circles without getting anywhere.


----------

